# Happy Birthday Katie H



## Kylie1969 (May 17, 2013)

Wishing you a truly wonderful birthday Katie ​


----------



## MrsLMB (May 18, 2013)




----------



## JoAnn L. (May 18, 2013)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!! Hope you have a very special day, with lots of love and laughter.


----------



## bethzaring (May 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Katie!!

Hope you have a special day!


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Katie!!!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2013)

Happy Birthweek Katie!!!


----------



## Zhizara (May 18, 2013)

Have a wonderful day and another great year!


----------



## forty_caliber (May 18, 2013)

Happy birthday to you.  Happy birthday to you.  

.40


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Katie!  I hope Glenn treats you like Queen of the Universe as you deserve!


----------



## buckytom (May 18, 2013)

i hope you have a wonderful and happy birthday, cous.


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2013)

Dawgluver said:


> Happy Birthweek Katie!!!



Love your concept, Dawg.  I think I'll have to adopt it.

I loooooove birthdays.  Always have and that's because it's really the only day that is MINE.  Most folks share other events like Thanksgiving, Christmas, Valentine's Day, etc., but our birthdays are OURS.

Of course, I will have to share my day with George Strait, Tina Fey, Reggie Jackson, Pernell Roberts (yum), Bertrand Russell, Dobie Gillis and Perry Como, but what better company?


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2013)

Katie H said:


> ...I loooooove birthdays.  Always have and that's because it's really the only day that is MINE...




Funny story.  My step-granddaughter has the same birthday as I, December 1st.  When she was in her early teens I told her, kidding, she couldn't have that date as it was mine first.  We bantered back and forth as she's not one to take any crap from anyone.

Finally I sent her a fake letter from the state department complete with a fake state department seal and formal wording telling her her birthday could not be the same as mine and that it had officially been changed to February 30th.  

Now she has two celebrations each year.


----------



## Somebunny (May 18, 2013)

Happiest of Birthday wishes to you Katie!

Well I can't edit this, so two birthday cards and a photo of my granddaughter's antique bracelet (sorry) it is lovely though, so please think of it as your own (she received it in honor of the day she was born) fitting


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 18, 2013)

Happy burfday........


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2013)

Somebunny said:


> Happiest of Birthday wishes to you Katie!
> 
> Well I can't edit this, so two birthday cards and a photo of my granddaughter's antique bracelet (sorry) it is lovely though, so please think of it as your own (she received it in honor of the day she was born) fitting



Oh, my!  Your post made me cry...good tears, though.  What a lovely gesture!  The bracelet is exquisite and something I would purchase myself.  The cards are beautiful.  I love the gentleness of the old Victorian artwork on cards and illustrations.

Thank you for adding more sunshine to my day.


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2013)

Uncle Bob said:


> Happy burfday........



Oh, Uncle Bob!  What a treat to hear from you...and on my birthday.  Thank you, you southern gentleman, you!


----------



## chopper (May 18, 2013)

Happy Birthday Katie. Enjoy your celebration.  Eat some cake for me!


----------



## Barbara L (May 18, 2013)

Late, but no less heart-felt. I hope you are having a wonderful birthday Katie!


----------



## Cooking Goddess (May 19, 2013)

A better late than never Happy Birthday Katie!  Hope you had a super-duper day.


----------



## Alix (May 20, 2013)

Happy Belated Birthday Katie! I'm sorry I missed the day, but I hope you get treated like the queen you are. Love and hugs!


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2013)

Thank you, everyone, for all the great birthday wishes.

I had a fantastic day.  Actually, I began celebrating on Friday (unplanned) but, hey, why not? 

As for Saturday, I decided earlier in the week that I was going to clear the decks on Saturday so that I could enjoy whatever might come along.  And I did just that.  The only things I really, really had to do were to get up, shower and eat my meals.  Other than that, I did a-b-s-o-l-u-t-e-l-y nothing and it was a bit of a challenge for me.  I'm normally busy with one thing or another and to simply take a whole day and veg was more than I'd imagined.

However, I did live up to the challenge and spent the day "playing" outside with Bella and my beautiful, thriving plants and reading, listening to music and playing computer games.  I took it so well that I did it again yesterday.

Had my birthday dinner on Sunday instead of Saturday and loved it all.

Being a senior citizen ain't half bad!!!


----------



## vitauta (May 20, 2013)

happy birthday katie!  i'm glad you decided to make yours a birthday week--so much more time for doing ab-so-LOOT-ely nothing, and i'm not late with my birthday wishes.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 20, 2013)

And birthday week continues! Hope you're continuing to have fun and great times!


----------



## Katie H (May 20, 2013)

Thanks, vit and GG.  I _intend_ to make it a birthweek.


----------



## DaveSoMD (May 21, 2013)

Happy Birthday Katie!!!!! Let the celebration continue!!!!!!


----------



## chopper (May 21, 2013)

I had a friend who has a birthday on October 31.  Every year on Oct. 1 she starts celebrating her birthday month!


----------



## vitauta (May 21, 2013)

heck, katie, i knew it was just a matter of time before the concept of the birthday 'month' would come up.  certainly worth a go, katie,--carry this b-day celebration of yours straight on through memorial day weekend!!  and a huge all-day cookout for the finale. everybody invited, oh yeah....


----------

